# tyco pro porsche 908



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

any one know the value or rarity off the short nose version?
its blue with a white nose.
trying to figure how to post pic.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

To post a picture, it's easiest to load it into a Photobucket account, and let them host it. If you use firefox, you can drag and drop your pix right from your photo album onto PB and then use their "IMG" link. Copy and paste it right into your text in your post.

Option 2 is to let HT host it. Click the little box up above the box you type your post in (looks like a little painting) and then insert the file name of the picture(s) you want. To get the file name, go on your camera software and find the file name for the pix you want by hovering your cursor over the picture(s).

PB is easier, and you don't have to worry about limits like you do with HT hosted pix.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

*here it is...*

http://s424.photobucket.com/user/helivaguy/media/photo_zps7237ceb0.jpg.html








they also have the 1st generation tycopro chassis.
also thanks slotcarman


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Neat car!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

definitely a rare car but you need to remove the third party decals (leave the tyco original decals) and get some tires on there to get the most money for this....


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks guys,
paid $2.00 each at a garage sale.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

stirlingmoss said:


> thanks guys,
> paid $2.00 each at a garage sale.


looking 4 an "Amish Hit-Man".... 
congrads on the find !! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

do we have a tyco guru authority here who can give some info on this 1st generation short nose color variation?
I looked everywhere and cant find this color combo anywhere.
I have seen so far..
white w/red nose.
silver w/red nose.
blue w/red nose.
blue w/green nose.
thanks for any help:thumbsup:


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Ive never seen nor heard of this color combination before either. If its legit, it must be fairly rare.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

IMHO, this car is equivalent to the Aurora Thunderjet 500 Lola GT. There are literally hundreds of variations. Part of the reason I decided years ago to collect MIB with the exception of one or two cars as it will drive you crazy!

The Tyco Porsche 908 for example: it comes in a ton of colors as discussed, but you also have to look towards the middle of this car.

Some have molded in exhaust and intake pieces others have them as a separate pieces/parts and they are glued in, some are chrome, others painted, some not.

Now lets look at the front of the car....there are no less than four versions...short, short lighted, long and long lighted.

Now the the glass, there is clear, tinted green, tinted black, solid black etc. need I say more?

Wait what is that.......you say there is neon plastic, wall climber, 440, 440x2 European etc. versions as well!?!

:freak:  :freak: 


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


PS.
I beleive our own pshoe is trying to get every Combo of Lambo tyco/mattel made, another daunting task.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree with what you are saying but in all the years I have been collecting( since 1989)I or anyone I know has never seen this color combo nor is it documented anywhere, this is a legit color combo as I purchased it right from the original owners daughter along with a lot of Lesney and ideal diecast vehicles.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello, I have seen 3 of these Porsche's in this color combo in 3 different collections.
they are all in Texas. I agree that it is a very rare color combo.
Thansk Tom


----------

